# 200 New Frogs Species Found in Madagascar



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

This is pretty amazing. Check out the one tree frog!



> CNN - Around 200 new species of frogs have been found in Madagascar, one of the world's biodiversity hotspots.
> 
> A study identified between 129 and 221 new species of frogs on the island. The Spanish Scientific Research Council (CSIC), who carried out the study, believe the find could practically double the number of amphibians known in the world if the results are extrapolated at a global scale.
> 
> ...


Hundreds of new frog species found in Madagascar - CNN.com


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

woah Is that a painting? Makes you wonder how many others there were before the island started getting heavily deforested.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

that is pretty amazing! just imagine whats left undiscovered in the Amazon


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, that first tree frog is amazing!!!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Good stuff !


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)

roberthvalera said:


> woah Is that a painting? Makes you wonder how many others there were before the island started getting heavily deforested.


Exactly what I thought when I read "with more than 80 percent of the historic surface of rainforest already lost" imagine what has been lost forever.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome , Very Exciting To Hear About New Finds...


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

good news i all ways wanted to go to madagascar. That first tree frog is sweet


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

very cool! Nat Geo has a few more photos: PHOTOS: Over 200 New Amphibians Found in Madagascar


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Chalk one up for the field researchers. Maybe this will slow the rate of deforestation. Thanks for posting.


----------

